# Homework



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Can anyone translate the following for us?
It's my 6 year old grand daughter's homework!!

El emplumador hace plumeros con plumas de plata
al emplumador la luna le mira con ojos de gata
Al emplumador el viento le sopla aromas de nata
el emplumador pluma que pluma canta que canta

I've tried the online free translators to no avail.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

morlandg said:


> Can anyone translate the following for us?
> It's my 6 year old grand daughter's homework!!
> 
> El emplumador hace plumeros con plumas de plata
> ...


You are joking, aren't you??????????

If not, call the Teachers are Torturers Hotline


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

and she is six years old! 

The above is nosense! 
What on earth is an "emplumador"

Does the above text has homosexual connotations by the way? Where is it from?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> and she is six years old!
> 
> The above is nosense!
> What on earth is an "emplumador"
> ...


it's an adivinanza - they do love these in the primary school textbooks - you have to think totally 'outsde the box'

Adivinanzas y acertijos
here's a link to a site with lots of them - and the answers

haven't had a chance to see if that one is there yet


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

From the little spanish I know, it seems to be about feathers ????? This is why its all well and good getting kids into spanish state schools and for them to learn the language, but it does require the whole family to learn it as well - too much for me, but for those who are going thru it - well done! You'll learn and your kids will learn and its an brilliant achievement!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

morlandg said:


> Can anyone translate the following for us?
> It's my 6 year old grand daughter's homework!!
> 
> El emplumador hace plumeros con plumas de plata
> ...


What is she supposed to do with it? 
I have found a reference to it in a Primary school text book and it used to practice the reading of the blending of the consonants _*pl*_ as in _*pluma*_. Is she just supposed to read it? I thought you meant she had to translate it!! It is just a nonsense rhyme.

Xabiachica - is it a riddle? There isn't a question at the end or anything to solve.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> From the little spanish I know, it seems to be about feathers ????? This is why its all well and good getting kids into spanish state schools and for them to learn the language, but it does require the whole family to learn it as well - too much for me, but for those who are going thru it - well done! You'll learn and your kids will learn and its an brilliant achievement!
> 
> Jo xxx


that's the thing though............it probably won't be anything to do with feathers

pluma can also be translated as pen - so maybe the plumador is the writer:confused2:


El emplumador hace plumeros con plumas de plata
_
the writer writes with silver pens:confused2: (although to me, a plumero is a duster -
so maybe the duster dusts with silver feathers?)_

al emplumador la luna le mira con ojos de gata

_the moon looks at the duster/writer with cat's eyes_

Al emplumador el viento le sopla aromas de nata
_
the wind blows aromas of cream to the writer/duster_

el emplumador pluma que pluma canta que canta

_the writer/duster writes/dusts what he writes/dusts sings what sings_





do ever wish you hadn't started something


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> do ever wish you hadn't started something


YES :tape: 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What is she supposed to do with it?
> I have found a reference to it in a Primary school text book and it used to practice the reading of the blending of the consonants _*pl*_ as in _*pluma*_. Is she just supposed to read it? I thought you meant she had to translate it!! It is just a nonsense rhyme.
> 
> Xabiachica - is it a riddle? There isn't a question at the end or anything to solve.


yes, it's a riddle

I think you're right though - at age 6 they are usually practising reading & writing_ p, pl_ & _d_ & she is probably just supposed to copy & read it - she for sure wouldn't need to translate it



there will be a solution to it though - try it on your dd or OH - they have more chance of guessing it being native speakers

when my 2 dds have emerged from various showers I shall ask them


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

emplumador is smth to do with arrows...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

lol, Probably Xabia is right. 

I was reading between lines and twisting it a little. Pluma, plumero et is often used in spanish expression as a way (despective more often than not) of speaking about homosexual tendencies. Although literaly means feather/duster/pen. 

Take a look.
emplumar/ emplumado - WordReference Forums


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> emplumador is smth to do with arrows...


yes that too


could the answer be rain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes that too
> 
> 
> could the answer be rain?


........ And 6 year old children need to understand this????  I have a headache already 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ........ And 6 year old children need to understand this????  I have a headache already
> 
> Jo xxx


thing is - to a native speaker it's quite possibly a common rhyme & the answer is plain to see


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

No it isn't...:confused2:


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> yes, it's a riddle
> 
> I think you're right though - at age 6 they are usually practising reading & writing_ p, pl_ & _d_ & she is probably just supposed to copy & read it - she for sure wouldn't need to translate it
> 
> ...


It's one of several single sheets that she brings home as homework.
I have spent some time getting a copy onto flickr and (I hope) this is the correct link:
amelia homework004 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Would someone please confirm that the link works OK and if not then I will try again?
Graham


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

morlandg said:


> It's one of several single sheets that she brings home as homework.
> I have spent some time getting a copy onto flickr and (I hope) this is the correct link:
> amelia homework004 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Graham


aha -that explains it


she is indeed practising writing & reading_ pl_

she just has to read & learn the rhyme


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> No it isn't...:confused2:


ah well


my dd thinks I might be onto something with the weather idea though


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL 
I've read it several times, and still see it as a metaphore of some kind of gay language

I mean the "the moon looks at him with feline eyes" and the "wind blows him creamy smells"???? Plus the spanish expression of "tener pluma"

It just sound way too esplicit


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

I contribute to another expat forum and received the following suggestion:

The featherduster maker makes feather dusters with silver feathers
The moon looks at the feather duster maker with cat's eyes
The wind blows at the feather duster maker with the aroma of cream
The feather duster maker feather after feather (making feather dusters) keeps on singing (or sings song after song)

Or words to that effect

Does that make more sense?
It looks like it is a literal translation and therefore might have a different, more subtle meaning?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morlandg said:


> I contribute to another expat forum and received the following suggestion:
> 
> The featherduster maker makes feather dusters with silver feathers
> The moon looks at the feather duster maker with cat's eyes
> ...



Thats almost word for word that I got when I put it into "google translate"

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> LOL
> I've read it several times, and still see it as a metaphore of some kind of gay language
> 
> I mean the "the moon looks at him with feline eyes" and the "wind blows him creamy smells"???? Plus the spanish expression of "tener pluma"
> ...


I think it's just your dirty mind


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

morlandg said:


> I contribute to another expat forum and received the following suggestion:
> 
> The featherduster maker makes feather dusters with silver feathers
> The moon looks at the feather duster maker with cat's eyes
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised either way tbh


but it doesn't matter - she just has to learn to say it, not understand any hidden meaning that might or might not be there


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I think it's just your dirty mind


lol, ok, i was really twisting it.


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I wouldn't be surprised either way tbh
> 
> 
> but it doesn't matter - she just has to learn to say it, not understand any hidden meaning that might or might not be there


Thanks for everyone's help and advice. Much appreciated.
I'm pleased I'm through with school tho!!
Graham:clap2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

A,E,I,O,U ,el burro sabe más que tu. now that's more sense.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It looks to me like the Spanish equivalent of this:

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers,
A peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked;
If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers,
Where's the peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked?

And just as meaningful.


----------

